# Conferring Degrees



## Blake Bowden

Does your Lodge...


----------



## JTM

i've thrown around the idea of putting a degree team together.

have dues and such for just the team to buy our wardrobe with, travel expenses, etc.


----------



## rhitland

we go solid black from head to toe with our degree team looks super sharp


----------



## TCShelton

rhitland said:


> we go solid black from head to toe with out degree team lokks super sharp



We've conferred degrees for several other lodges in and out of our district.


----------



## Sirius

I'm very proud of the work done at 188. Those guys practice once a week and put some heart and pride in it. 

And oh yeah 148's OK too.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez

We try to meet up for practice every Thursday night. It's not always the same brethren conferring the degrees though, I have served as Jr. warden and Jr. deacon, and last night I did master of ceremonies for an EA. It was exciting!


----------



## JBD

I belong to Panther City and Cooke-Peavy Lodges.
Panther City has been known to confer just a few degrees 

I have personally done 2 EAs in the last 3 weeks.  We do a lot of degree work in PC

Cooke-Peavy confers every degree we have to work, been a tad slow over the past few years, we have 3 EAs in the process now, we are waiting on their FC degrees - gotta get the proficiencies out of the way you know.


----------



## Bill Lins

We do our own & help with other Lodges in the district when asked. It's a lot of fun working with those other Brethren!


----------



## TCShelton

JBD said:


> We do a lot of degree work in PC



Yeah, Rhit and I have helped out in a few of yours.


----------



## JTM

Ben Rodriguez said:


> We try to meet up for practice every Thursday night. It's not always the same brethren conferring the degrees though, I have served as Jr. warden and Jr. deacon, and last night I did master of ceremonies for an EA. It was exciting!



some nights we'll do three EAs or multiple of the same degree.  we usually have enough to have 3 seperate degree teams.

we have a guy named this years "degree master" and he puts people into parts they can do.  nobody has their traditional "spots" that they stick to... usually everyone does everything.


----------



## Bill Lins

JTM said:


> we have a guy named this years "degree master" and he puts people into parts they can do.  nobody has their traditional "spots" that they stick to... usually everyone does everything.



That's great! Not only does that help those Brethren to prepare for a "B" certificate but it also makes them much more useful when helping other Lodges confer degrees.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Wow, out of 19 votes Gonzales is the only one who doesn't confer their own Degrees.


----------



## Bill Lins

The problem I've seen with "District degree teams" is that Lodges come to depend on them & lose the ability to confer their own degrees. Even if your Lodge has to ask for help, I find that preferable to not being involved at all in the degrees. After all, the candidate joined a Lodge, not a district.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> The problem I've seen with "District degree teams" is that Lodges come to depend on them & lose the ability to confer their own degrees. Even if your Lodge has to ask for help, I find that preferable to not being involved at all in the degrees. After all, the candidate joined a Lodge, not a district.



I couldn't agree more. That's exactly what happened at my Lodge. Ever since a "District Degree" team was formed, they've been our ONLY source for putting on Degrees.  Unfortunately, if your schedule doesn't meet their practice times (30 miles roundrip btw) your asked to sit out for the Degree. Including current Lodge officers.


----------



## Bill Lins

blake said:


> I couldn't agree more. That's exactly what happened at my Lodge. Ever since a "District Degree" team was formed, they've been our ONLY source for putting on Degrees.  Unfortunately, if your schedule doesn't meet their practice times (30 miles roundrip btw) your asked to sit out for the Degree. Including current Lodge officers.



Now that I REALLY have a problem with! It's y'all's Lodge and your WM calls the shots, no matter what.

I've seen technically perfect degrees put on with absolutely no "heart" behind them. Does anybody think the candidate can't tell?

I'd much rather the Brethren did the best they can, as long as their efforts are recognizable as Texas work (more or less) and put their hearts & souls into it. I guarantee you the candidate can feel the difference.


----------



## JBD

I agree with Bill.  The purpose of degrees are to present Masonry in allegory, symbolism and word to the candidate - those words, actions and concepts need to be presented not recited.

I will volunteer to go to Gonzales and help y'all relearn the work.  Get you WM to set up a Friday night/Saturday type thing - I would bet we can get enough people just from here to turn your situation around pretty quickly.

I also agree your WM is in charge of your lodge and the degrees provided.


----------



## TCShelton

JBD said:


> I will volunteer to go to Gonzales and help y'all relearn the work.  Get you WM to set up a Friday night/Saturday type thing - I would bet we can get enough people just from here to turn your situation around pretty quickly.



+1.


----------



## rhitland

blake said:


> Unfortunately, if your schedule doesn't meet their practice times (30 miles roundrip btw) your asked to sit out for the Degree. Including current Lodge officers.



I thought I drove to far to lodge 55 miles RT, I am quiting, you here that Tom and Scott, I am gong to Deer Creek!! lol


----------



## RedTemplar

If I may ask, what are A,B, & C certifications?  Are there great differences in each?


----------



## JTM

the certifications are to prove that you know the work... you've sat in front of a committee on work member in a forum and gone through the work to their satisfaction...

C = q&a for all three degrees, tilers oath, and opening/closing all 4 lodges.

B = C + all parts of conferring all 3 degrees

A = B + the esoteric portion of all 3 lectures.


----------



## RedTemplar

Thanks for the post.  GLoKy instituted a similar program last year.  I think.


----------



## JTM

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> That's great! Not only does that help those Brethren to prepare for a "B" certificate but it also makes them much more useful when helping other Lodges confer degrees.



it's true



blake said:


> Wow, out of 19 votes Gonzales is the only one who doesn't confer their own Degrees.



to be honest, i didn't know of any specific lodges that needed help with this.  it's good to know that there are lodges there that had a problem so that we can help with that.



Bill_Lins77488 said:


> The problem I've seen with "District degree teams" is that Lodges come to depend on them & lose the ability to confer their own degrees. Even if your Lodge has to ask for help, I find that preferable to not being involved at all in the degrees. After all, the candidate joined a Lodge, not a district.



that's a wonderful point.  perhaps a "district degree team" could not only confer, but be available for correct teaching, as well?  

if i start a degree team, now that you've said that, i'll incorporate teaching.



RedTemplar said:


> Thanks for the post.  GLoKy instituted a similar program last year.  I think.



that's wonderful.


----------



## Bill Lins

JTM said:


> that's a wonderful point.  perhaps a "district degree team" could not only confer, but be available for correct teaching, as well?
> 
> if i start a degree team, now that you've said that, i'll incorporate teaching.



Great idea!


----------



## Timothy Fleischer

I think for the A, you also have to know the circumabulation and prayers for the degrees, which are not strictly esoteric, as they are written down in full in the monitor.


----------



## Txmason

JTM said:
			
		

> i've thrown around the idea of putting a degree team together.
> 
> have dues and such for just the team to buy our wardrobe with, travel expenses, etc.



Do you need a traveling Masonic photographer? I have a website. Just PM me. 

Jerry


----------



## Bill Lins

Timothy Fleischer said:


> I think for the A, you also have to know the circumabulation and prayers for the degrees, which are not strictly esoteric, as they are written down in full in the monitor.


 
Not so for the certificate, but true in a graded degree.


----------



## Gerald.Harris

That is a great concept my brother. If you continue with this practice, sooner or later, everyone in the lodge room should be capable of working every station including the lectures. I wonder how many lodges could lay claim to that one?


JTM said:


> some nights we'll do three EAs or multiple of the same degree.  we usually have enough to have 3 seperate degree teams.
> 
> we have a guy named this years "degree master" and he puts people into parts they can do.  nobody has their traditional "spots" that they stick to... usually everyone does everything.


----------



## Beathard

I am in the process of starting a certificate program at our lodge. Goal is to have several A certificates by summer 2012. We are also putting together a traveling degree team. I will implement the traveling instruction piece ad well. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## tom268

In Germany, all lodges do their degrees by themselves. I think, nobody here would even have the idea to have it done by outsiders.


----------



## Beathard

The idea of a traveling team is to support small rural lodges. We have some lodges with 30 or less members. Many of these brothers are not able to work any longer. We can supply 1 or more parts in the degree and only where the need the help. As the grow, we can help teach the new brothers to do the work until the lodge can work on it's own again.


----------



## tom268

It is always a matter of what we are used to. In my Province, we have 14 lodges, 3 of them have less than 20 members, the smallest has 14 members. They always do the ritual themselves, only in real bad times (vacation season) they need one or two brothers from neigboring lodges to fill in officers posts.

Degree teams just have no tradition here, and a lodge, that is not able to do their degree alone, is closed, the brothers join a neigbouring lodge.


----------



## Benton

It's worth noting that when many Texas lodges say degree teams, they mean a number of brothers within their own lodge that is the primary group who works degrees. Our lodge has a 'degree team' composed entirely of members in our lodge. If, for some reason, one of the brothers on the team can't make it to a degree, another brother within the lodge will step in and fill the role. We only require brothers from other lodges to assist during the summer when, like you said, many people are on vacation and it can be tough getting turn out for a called meeting.

So degree team doesn't necessarily refer to an outside team conferring the degree. In fact, I would assume it was an inhouse team unless told otherwise. (Or it's the particular topic of discussion, like in this thread.)


----------



## tom268

Ah, interesting. I did understand that differently. But why not having the WM and his officers doing the degree? The candidate is the most important person at that moment of initiation, and he should be handled by the most important officer in the temple, not the "second guard".

A brother, who is not able to do the rituals would never become WM or any other officer's post.


----------



## Beathard

That hits the nail on the head. Our best ritualists are not necessarily interested in administration. Our best administrators do not necessarily know the entire ritual. If we relied on the officers in my three lodges to do the degrees, they would be no degree work. I do believe that our current officers are some of the best at running the lodge. In Texas I believe that it would be an exception to the norm for the officers to do the degree work in their stations and places.


----------



## tom268

You see, how different masonry can be. A WM, who is not willing or able to do the degree, would be ...... extremely exotic. And a brother, who cannot do the ritual would never become an officer other than organist or table steward. I'm an officer for 12 years now, and an Assistant WM for 3, and I never saw administration of a lodge as a difficult task. But maybe that is, because few of our lodges excedes 100 members.


----------



## MikeMay

Beathard said:


> That hits the nail on the head. Our best ritualists are not necessarily interested in administration. Our best administrators do not necessarily know the entire ritual. If we relied on the officers in my three lodges to do the degrees, they would be no degree work. I do believe that our current officers are some of the best at running the lodge. In Texas I believe that it would be an exception to the norm for the officers to do the degree work in their stations and places.



I agree, if we relied on the installed officers to do "all" the work...they'd get burned out in a hurry.  Having the degree teams allows younger brothers to learn the rituals and get's them involved as well.  Its good to have our more experienced brothers along side our younger brothers teaching and mentoring inside the lodge.


----------



## tom268

MikeMay said:


> I agree, if we relied on the installed officers to do "all" the work...they'd get burned out in a hurry.


 I really need to take a closer look into your lodge business, some day. In Germany, the lodge officers do the degree work and the administration alone. We have only one general meeting per year, where things like annual fees and such are discussed. All other meetings are ritual meetings or social events, where no business is discussed. All else is done among the officers and by the officers. Usual term of office for my jurisdiction is 3 years, but GL expects the WM to do 9 years, if no circumstances prevent that.


----------



## Benton

Wait, nine whole years as Worshipful Master? If that's the case, our lodge officers rotate much more frequently. Most lodges have the WM serving a term of only one year. 

They often refer to going through the 'chairs', as in the sequence of offices leading up to the East. It typically goes from JD, to SD, to JW, to SW, then WM. Although lower offices can be included, and I believe there is some leeway within the individual lodge as to how the chairs are set up.

One can be WM multiple times, but unless there is some special circumstance (a SW not wanting to move to the East) the WM only serves as such for one year at a time, typically. He would only go back into the office, as I said, to fill a void, or if he wanted to move through the chairs again.


----------



## Dave in Waco

We had one of those situation in my lodge a few years ago where the WM did more then 1 term.  The SW was getting ready to move to the East, and he got a big promotion onto a project that was going to take enough of his time that he didn't think he would have the time to properly execute the duties of the WM for the year.  As luck would have it, the SD coming up was being transferred with his job so the SW and JW just switched chairs and the WM stayed there for another year.  I would say it worked out good in the long run, since that SW is WM this year and has done a great job with the lodge.


----------



## tom268

We don't have this walk through the chairs here. We have jurisdictions with shorter terms, 1 year like you have, but most have at least 2 years, and my GL 3 to 3x3, as I mentioned before. Candidates for WM election usually were officers before, but that is not necessary. You just need to be MM in most jurisdiction, or 6th degree in mine, the Swedish Rite in Germany. Many officers, especially the wardens, keep their office for many years, if they are good (and stay interested). Our SW has his office for over 10 years now, and it is very likely, that he never advance to the chair in the East. Most brothers never do.


----------



## Bill Lins

tom268 said:


> But why not having the WM and his officers doing the degree? The candidate is the most important person at that moment of initiation, and he should be handled by the most important officer in the temple


 
Y'know, back when I was progressing through my degrees, I wondered why they weren't conferred by the Master of the Lodge (but I didn't say anything about at the time). In a perfect world (Lodge?) I would agree with you, but our world ain't perfect. As such, I believe it is more impressive to the candidate to receive a properly-conferred degree, regardless of what titles are held by the members of the degree team.

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------




tom268 said:


> Candidates for WM election usually were officers before, but that is not necessary. You just need to be MM in most jurisdiction, or 6th degree in mine, the Swedish Rite in Germany.


 
Here, unless appointed by the Grand Master to be Master of a newly-constituted Lodge, a Brother must have served as a Warden before he can serve as Master.

"*Art. 276. (329, 330). Qualifications.* 
Any member of a Lodge in good standing, and against whom no charges are pending, and who has previously served as Worshipful Master of a regular Lodge in another Grand Jurisdiction, or as Worshipful Master or Warden of a Lodge in this Grand Jurisdiction, and who preferably has been certified as to his qualifications in accordance with the provisions of Article 276a of these laws, is eligible to be elected Worshipful Master. 

Such previous service may be either: 
(1) under election; 
(2) under appointment by the Grand Master in a Lodge Under Dispensation; or 
(3) under designation by the Grand Lodge in a newly chartered Lodge. 

The above provisions regarding service do not apply when a Worshipful Master is appointed by the Grand Master or designated by the Grand Lodge under the above circumstances, but previous requirements as enumerated in the following Article 276a should apply to all such circumstances."


----------



## tom268

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> As such, I believe it is more impressive to the candidate to receive a properly-conferred degree, regardless of what titles are held by the members of the degree team.



Yes and no. It is not the title, that is important here. But the WM is a symbol himself. He represents a certain power, the power that initiates the new brother. As far as I know, this power is King Solomon in your jurisdiction, it is G-D in mine. Therefore it is most important, that the candidate does not get his initiation from a substitute.


----------



## Beathard

In my lodges it is critical that it is done by a substitute. Since we cannot read the ritual , and since there are only 2 or three of us that can confer the degree from memory, it becomes necessary for the WM to hand his jewel to one that can best degree.


----------



## Benton

I can certainly see both sides of the issue. I do think, at the end of the day, a good degree is more important than each officer filling their role therein. It does become more difficult with one year rotations as well, try to learn an entirely new part each time. I would imagine that by the time an officer is truly learning his role in and out, he's about to move to the next chair.

In a perfect world, each officer would know their parts in the degrees implicitly. I know, some day when I move through the chairs, I am going to learn the roles of my office. Not an if and or but. I will, when I'm WM, be able to confer my own degrees. If I can't, I won't move into the East.

But that's personal choice.



> As far as I know, this power is King Solomon in your jurisdiction, it is G-D in mine.



It is King Solomon, but I think it also refers to deity. The 'G' is above the Masters head. He sits in the East, where the sun rises, giving wisdom and light to the lodge. (Hopefully.) In the same way, deity is the origin of all wisdom and light, He is there from the beginning (the sun rise), as the GAOTU. 

So, while I think technically the Master represents King Solomon, there are obvious overtones to deity.


----------



## Dave in Waco

I see both sides and in a perfect world the WM would confer their own degrees.  I do like the idea that officer should be responsible for learning all their parts.  Now having said that, despite not having reached the East yet, I have already conferring 6 degrees, 3 EA & 3 FC.  It has been great opportunity for me to gain more confidence in conferring degrees.  I still haven't done a MM yet.  I still need some work on it, but it's coming along.


----------



## wwinger

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Timothy Fleischer View Post I think for the A, you also have to know the circumabulation and prayers for the degrees, which are not strictly esoteric, as they are written down in full in the monitor. Not so for the certificate, but true in a graded degree.



Bill, what you say may have been true at one time but I don't believe it is now. In recent graded degrees I have participated in, prayers were required to be given from memory, as you have said, but the circumambulations could still be read. 

I have heard different views on the EA prayer. Some have said that it has to be given from memory as part of the 'B' exam. What say you?


----------



## Bill Lins

Bro. Winger, AFAIK, the circumambulations are required to be recited in a graded degree, but I'll double-check that & let you know what I find out.  As to your question, no- the EA prayer is not required to be memorized as part of _any_ exam.

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------

Bro. Winger, I stand corrected. Neither the circumambulations in any degree nor the roll of workman in the MM degree are required to be memorized in graded degrees. Thank you for calling this to my attention.


----------



## Christopher

We had a forum at our lodge in February and I thought I specifically remembered R:.W:. Anthony saying that in a graded degree everything but the circumambulations and the roll of workmen was required to be memorized, including the prayer in the EA degree.


----------



## wwinger

Christopher said:


> We had a forum at our lodge in February and I thought I specifically remembered R:.W:. Anthony saying that in a graded degree everything but the circumambulations and the roll of workmen was required to be memorized, including the prayer in the EA degree.


 
I believe you are 100% correct. Bill Lins and I have both consulted information sheets put out by the Committee on Work regarding graded degrees and that is exactly what it says. 

Don't forget to add the prayer in the MM degree, the one that is usually read from a piece of paper tucked in the hat, as it is to be done from memory also. The charges in all three degrees and the apron presentation for the MM have to be given from memory as well.


----------



## tom268

Please, what is a graded degree? After a while, I learned, that a "stated meeting" has nothing to do with ritual work, but have you different kinds of degree meetings too?


----------



## Christopher

Graded degrees are when a member of the Committee on Work (a Grand Lodge committee ostensibly devoted to preserving the wording of our ritual and work) comes and watches a degree that a lodge performs and gives a grade after the degree is over.  The lodge begins the degree with 1000 points and the grader takes off points for incorrect words, wrong movements, and so forth, arriving at a final grade.  At the graded degrees I've seen, the grader also critiques the degree afterwords, explaining to the brothers what he took off points for and giving them advice for future degrees.  I'm not totally sure about this, but I also think only members of that specific lodge are allowed to participate in a graded degree.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## tom268

Interesting concept. Haven't heard of such a thing here. I get the idea, that lodges here are much more souvereign than in the US. The GL has ritual souvereignity here, of course, but a GL officer trying to grade a lodge would experience his last visit there.  And a GM coming up with this idea would have no chance on the next general meeting.

BTW, grand lodge officers usually have not such a great ritual knowledge here. They are selected and elected for their administration skills, not for ritual knowledge.


----------



## jwhary

We can do EA and FC; however, we use a district degree team for MM.  We would like to get to the point where we could put on all 3 degrees.


----------



## Bill Lins

Christopher said:


> I also think only members of that specific lodge are allowed to participate in a graded degree.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


 
Lodges which have a total membership of less than 150 Brethren may have a maximum of 2 non-members on their degree team.


----------



## Beathard

Bill_Lins77488 said:
			
		

> Lodges which have a total membership of less than 150 Brethren may have a maximum of 2 non-members on their degree team.



...for a graded degree.


----------



## JJones

I haven't sat in any lodges outside my district, is it pretty common for districts to use degree teams?

We do most of our own degrees down here.  Sometimes we get help from nearby lodges and vice versa but we don't have a traveling team or anything such as that.


----------



## Bill Lins

JJones said:


> I haven't sat in any lodges outside my district, is it pretty common for districts to use degree teams?


 
In some districts it is. Most of the Lodges in my district confer their own degrees, with help from other Lodges as needed.


----------



## Beathard

At a graded degree the committee on work representative ususally follows this procedure:
1) Explains when a degree starts and stops.
2) Explains how someone should leave during the degree.
3) Explain how sideliners can cause the team to lose points:
- a) Talking
- b) Not being on step & duguard
4) Explain how grading works:
- a) 1 pt ( one word, movement)
- b) 2 pts (repeats)
- c) 3 pts (prompts, phrases)
5) Inform the lodge that there should only be one prompter
6) Explain that the candidate cannot cause the team to lose points.
7) Inform the lodge that no one is to leave during the degree unless in case of emergency. If you do leave, you must return. Everyone has to stay through the lecture and charge.
8) All prayers MUST BE recited - not read - in all degrees. Only scriptures may be read.
9) All items for the degree must be in the room.
10) The team begins with with 1000 pts, from which the deductions are subtracted.

Note: This was copied, with permission, from a CoW members note card.


----------



## tomasball

And, after the graded degree is over, the CoW member proceeds to critique the degree in the presence of the Brother who otherwise was suppose to have just experienced one of the high points of his life.  A degree is supposed to be about the candidate.  Graded degrees take that focus away from him and communicate the idea that his experience was of secondary importance to the lodge getting a certificate.


----------



## Bill Lins

tomasball said:


> A degree is supposed to be about the candidate.  Graded degrees take that focus away from him and communicate the idea that his experience was of secondary importance to the lodge getting a certificate.


 
Agreed.


----------



## Dow Mathis

tomasball said:


> And, after the graded degree is over, the CoW member proceeds to critique the degree in the presence of the Brother who otherwise was suppose to have just experienced one of the high points of his life.  A degree is supposed to be about the candidate.  Graded degrees take that focus away from him and communicate the idea that his experience was of secondary importance to the lodge getting a certificate.



I don't know about that... I was raised at a graded degree.  I found the whole explanation of the grading to be very interesting, and the fact that someone was watching to make sure that the brothers got it right was kind of neat as well.

Like most things in life, what you take away from the experience tends to track pretty well with the amount of effort put into it.  In my case, the degree team was really focused on putting on a good degree.  I think that I benefited from that focus in a way that I may not have had the degree not been graded.  Additionally, even though I knew that it would be graded before hand, I had no concept of what the grading would consist of, just like I had no concept of what the degree would consist of.  Did the grading color or change the degree experience at all?  How should I know...  Like growing up, you only do it once, so the question of what would have happened if you could go back and do it another way is purely academic.

In my opinion, the practice of grading degrees helps insure that all lodges do it the same way, or at least as close as is possible to the same way. It can also encourage the degree team to give it their best effort and do a better job of learning and performing the work.  I don't think this is a bad thing at all.  Of course, this, like all opinions, is worth exactly what you've paid for it. :biggrin:


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

Sometimes it done by group other times by our lodge alone.


----------



## Warrior1256

We do ours in house.


----------



## Companion Joe

We confer all our degrees, and to be honest, I'd put our lodge up against any in the state. We confer quite a few degrees, so we get plenty of practice. 
Our York Rite College also has a third degree team that travels to confer the MM degree when requested for special occasions.


----------



## jwhoff

We confer but give visitors first choice of parts when they come.  Lately, we have had many visitors at Cypress degrees.

Billy W. Tinsley 1458 does graded degrees every so often.  We're doing a graded FC Degree mid-April.


----------



## otherstar

jwhoff said:


> We confer but give visitors first choice of parts when they come.  Lately, we have had many visitors at Cypress degrees.
> 
> Billy W. Tinsley 1458 does graded degrees every so often.  We're doing a graded FC Degree mid-April.



I'd love to go to a graded degree. Brother Ken Spann told me about it, but didn't remember when it was. I also know Brothers Artz (my original teacher), and Randle!


----------



## jwhoff

otherstar said:


> I'd love to go to a graded degree. Brother Ken Spann told me about it, but didn't remember when it was. I also know Brothers Artz (my original teacher), and Randle!



WOW!  Brother you just named three heavy-hitters from the NW side of Houston.  You are truly blessed.  Get with Frank, he will know the date certain.  It will be a Thursday evening:  feed on at 6 p.m.  Degree at seven.  We'd love to have you.  Come up and introduce yourself.  I'll be the Big Ugly setting in the Master of Ceremony's post during the degree.  Just another no-hair with no place else to go.


----------



## otherstar

jwhoff said:


> WOW!  Brother you just named three heavy-hitters from the NW side of Houston.  You are truly blessed.  Get with Frank, he will know the date certain.  It will be a Thursday evening:  feed on at 6 p.m.  Degree at seven.  We'd love to have you.  Come up and introduce yourself.  I'll be the Big Ugly setting in the Master of Ceremony's post during the degree.  Just another no-hair with no place else to go.



I'll see what I can do. I was Entered/Passed/Raised in Oak Forest Lodge. I'm currently a member of Humble Lodge. I'll ask Brother Frank when the degree is.


----------



## jwhoff

We'd be happy to have you.


----------

